# Pid controller



## Paul wilson (Mar 7, 2018)

Made my own pid controller to control my offset smoker 1st. time smoking with it tomorrow  ,pork shoulder at a $1/lb from hyvee earlier this year good piece to try


----------



## Paul wilson (Mar 7, 2018)

Paul wilson said:


> Made my own pid controller to control my offset smoker 1st. time smoking with it tomorrow  ,pork shoulder at a $1/lb from hyvee earlier this year good piece to try


----------



## Paul wilson (Mar 7, 2018)

Sorry pid controlled fan


----------



## tallbm (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi there and welcome!

I look forward to hearing how it works and pics would be awesome as well :)


----------



## Paul wilson (Mar 13, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I look forward to hearing how it works and pics would be awesome as well :)





tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I look forward to hearing how it works and pics would be awesome as well :)


----------



## Paul wilson (Mar 13, 2018)

First off I have a offset smoker char broil 12 years old lots of heat and smoke loss . The pid and fan worked perfect,the fan does have an initial delay that I didn't see in specs. When I bought off Amazon . Still trying to figure out how  to get pictures on here


----------

